# Titebond II Fluorescent Glue



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Never seen that on the shelf. Great idea, Franklin. And, thanks, Rich.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Cool Rich. Leave it to you to come up with something like that.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Gene - I had never seen it either. I stumbled across it doing searches for using UV to highlight glues to see if other glues fluoresce like hide glue. The Titebond site shows a pint bottle, but all I found online were gallons. I ordered from Amazon for $32.79 + 9.95 shipping. Woodworker Express has it for $23.99, but you have to order two gallons. Not sure of the shipping on that one.

Lew - You're welcome. Let me know if you get some and like it.

Andy - lol. It makes me want to do some windowpane and put Hendrix on the stereo. I was joking with my wife that I could paint invisible blacklight art on my pieces. It might turn out to be more popular than the black velvet Elvis paintings. Still jealous about that Laguna of yours, BTW.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Good review and cool product awareness for us all. Thanks


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Very clever they are


----------



## Jon_H (Jun 21, 2016)

> I was joking with my wife that I could paint invisible blacklight art on my pieces. It might turn out to be more popular than the black velvet Elvis paintings. Still jealous about that Laguna of yours, BTW.
> 
> - Rich


Brilliant!! Period accurate highboy by day….psychedelic Pink Floyd poster by night


----------



## RandyinFlorida (Sep 27, 2012)

Love it. Never heard of it. THANKS!


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

Neat. I wonder if the dye affects the glue strength.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Neat. I wonder if the dye affects the glue strength.
> 
> - bobasaurus


Since they are branding it as Titebond II, my guess is that it's an equivalent product, with dye added. Otherwise they'd brand it Titebond Fluorescent, like they do with other specialty products like Extend and Thick & Quick.

Can't say for sure though. Besides hide glue, it's my go-to PVA glue now, and it's performing just like I'd expect a quality Titebond product to.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

must work well on veneers :<))


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I better never use that, my projects would glow all over …. !


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Cools stuff. And I already have the flashlight in my toolbox to use. Off to do some shopping. Thanks Rich, good review.



> Neat. I wonder if the dye affects the glue strength.
> 
> - bobasaurus


If it is like the dye we use in HVAC systems in automotive the glue strength is not affected.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Cools stuff. And I already have the flashlight in my toolbox to use. Off to do some shopping. Thanks Rich, good review.
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


For Marines like you, they need to come up with night vision glue. No light needed, just put on the goggles.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> For Marines like you, they need to come up with night vision glue. No light needed, just put on the goggles.
> 
> - Rich


ROFL


----------

